# WinCC Faceplates Bibliotheken



## nordend (15 März 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich mache die ersten Erfahrungen mit WinCC (V7.0 + SP1)
(CPU 315-2DP) und wolllte Faceplates für Motoren, Ventile, Regler, ... einsetzen, ohne die selbst zu erstellen.
Gibt's dazu Biblitheken, die fertige Faceplates enthalten?

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Farinin (15 März 2010)

Hallo.
Also meines Wissens gibt es so etwas nicht. Schließlich werden diese in der Regel an die SPS Struktur angepasst. Haben Sie denn eine feste Struktur in der SPS, bzw was sollte den der Typische Motor so alles können?


----------



## nordend (15 März 2010)

*WinCC Faceplate*

Hallo,

das Faceplate vom Motor soll z.B. Hand/Auto, Ein/Aus, Lauf-/Störmeldung oder vom Regler Intern/Extern, Hand/Auto, Soll-/Stellwert-Vorgabe und Soll-/Ist-Anzeige können. Einfache Eigenschaften für ein Faceplate.


----------



## Tetrade (17 März 2010)

Hallo,

du meinst bestimmt Facepates von PCS7. Für das "normale" Step7 gibt es keine fertigen Faceplates (jedenfalls wäre mir das neu) jeder programmiert seinen Motor und sein Ventil ja anders.
Du könnetest die PCS7-Faceplates höchstens als Vorlage benutzen und die für deinen Fall umbauen.


----------



## baui (15 September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin ein newbi was Faceplate anbelangt und bin gerade dabei eines für ein SINAMICS S120 FU zu erstellen. Control, Status Word etc.. Bin noch am Anfang und weiß noch nicht wie diese genau in einem Bild dynamisiert werden.

Gibt es ein Beispiel-Faceplate zu Antriebe?
Wo finde ich die PCS7-Faceplates-Vorlagen?
Gibt es noch mehr Infomaterial zu Faceplate als in dem Handbuch Arbeiten mit WinCC?

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Glüh (18 September 2011)

Hallo,

schau mal bei Siemens (AD) auf der HP unter Applikationen & tools
Dort findest du folgenden Beitrag.
Beispielbausteine für STEP 7 und WinCC
*Beitrags-ID:*31624179 



Link:http://support.automation.siemens.c...d=34677186&lang=de&cspltfrm=0&cssw=0&csbinh=8

Hier sind fertige Bausteine (sogar inkl. Quellcode/SCL-Code, bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher) für die S7-300/400 inkl Faceplates und sogar eine Doku ist mit dabei.

Die kannst du dann für dein PCS7 Projekt nach deinen Wünschen anpassen.
*
Auszug aus dem Beitrag:*
Dieser Beitrag zeigt, wie der Funktionsumfang von STEP 7 und WinCC um technologische Bausteine erweitert werden kann. Sensoren (Binär- und Analogwerte) und Aktoren (Ventile, Motoren) einer Anlage bilden die Grundlage eines jeden Automatisierungsprojekts. Im Lieferumfang von STEP 7 und WinCC sind standardmäßig keine technologischen Bausteine enthalten, um eine Basisautomatisierung zu projektieren. 
An dieser Stelle setzt diese Applikation an. Sie stellt Bausteine für WinCC und STEP 7 zur Verfügung.
Es werden S7-300 und S7-400 Systeme unterstützt. 
*Lösung*:
Im Beispielprojekt sind unter anderem folgende Beispielbausteine für WinCC und STEP 7 enthalten: 


Digital- und Analogbausteine
Motorbaustein
Ventilbaustein
SIMOCODE-Bausteine
Micromaster und SINAMICS Bausteine
Reglerbaustein
SIPART PS2 PA Stellungsregler Bausteine
PC-Diagnose Bild
 Die genannten Bausteine wurden im Rahmen eines Beispielprojektes entwickelt. Dieses finden Sie am Ende dieser Seite. 
In der Dokumentation wird beschrieben, wie die technologischen Bausteine in STEP 7 und WinCC aufgerufen und verschaltet werden. Dazu wurde eine Beispielanlage projektiert, die aus mehreren Binär- und Analogwerten, Ventilen und Motoren besteht. Das Beispielprojekt zeigt die Verschaltung der technologischen Bausteine (Basisautomatisierung). Es werden auch übergeordnete Automatisierungsfunktionen (Zweipunkt- und PID-Regelung) projektiert. 
Die folgende Abbildung zeigt schematisch die wichtigsten Komponenten der Lösung. 


Gruß Glüh


----------

